#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 角色交流版門檻下修？

## 夢魘

為了放設定委託還要把文章數衝高真有點累人（死
所以來發個牢騷順便賺一篇發文

（以下正文）
﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍

角色交流繪版，當初是因為圖版的原創作品常常被大量的角色作品洗下去才成立的
（定義：原創作品--作品中的人物、故事、背景皆出自畫家之手角色作品--畫家借用別人的人物設定完成作品）

但是又因為過去設定被盜的事件層出不窮，才會替角色版設置發文門檻，
讓一定文章數以下的會員看不到角色作品，使用戶設計的角色不致被盜。

仔細思考這樣規定的優劣：
優點：假設新獸是盜用設定的主要族群，降低老獸設定被盜用的機率有個簡單的門檻，鼓勵新獸發表文章先摸清環境再想設定，設計角色設定時也更接近原創、更能展現自我

針對其中幾點提出疑問，包含：
設定被盜用的發生率是否依然很高？如此規範的必要性如何？初到生地，馬上就想好設定的用戶也是有的，發文權益是否受影響？是否防君子不防小人，老獸是否依然有盜用設定的可能？

因此推估可能的缺點：
想幫剛認識的版友畫設定，但進不了版只能發聊天室或私訊，只好等門檻過了再補發剛註冊只能看到原創作品，但是獸圈也有很多特色是建立在用戶的角色身上，降低新手深入獸化的誘因不會畫圖，設定必須外包，可是畫家都在角色版開委託。沒設定，沒自信。

﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍﹍

所以大家看看吧，我個人認為狼版生態已變，可以考慮調整政策應變

----------


## 曜狼

剛進來狼樂時， 作為一個什麼都不懂、但又什麼都想參一腳的新獸
常常看到聊天室有角色交流版的貼文通知，覺得好奇想點進去看看可是不行
等到現在我可以進去了，角色交流什麼的基本可以透過PM或直接公開詢問，或想畫就畫
我已經對這版沒什麼好奇心了，看過也只覺得「喔喔就是稍微正式一點的交流繪之地」
換句話說，因為發文限制間接導致＂這版對我來說已經可有可無＂，我覺得這還滿奇怪的

不過這只是我一個個案，希望能幫到忙>wOb

----------


## 狼王白牙

如有常駐支持之畫家，在舊系統時代獲得過【圖庫畫家勳章】、【頭像繪製勳章】兩位以上贊成降低觀看門檻者，將依照需要調整。

尚有一點並未提出，但可能牽涉到解密部分歷史，在現在任何地方的生態亦適用。使用過這個版面的畫家，想要以【贈圖】的形式繪製給朋友。但若此朋友恰好位居管理職務或是經營繪圖事業，擔心被說是在刻意討好某大大，於是便設計了限定名額的方式，但私下透過額外的網路通訊系統通知何時開啟限額委託，雖為先搶先贏的委託，但其實名額已經內定好了。先搶先贏這四個字如到了現代的不同平台，亦可以是抽獎等模式。

因而門檻問題亦考量了希望好友間私下交流的需要，

說實話夢靨會員發帖數量不過20，但貌似可以說出【當初成立的目的是因為圖板的創作時常被大量角色作品】洗下去這種正確史觀，加上其實有會員抱怨過，大家都只回應畫有自己的角色的主題。貌似是對於政策感到興趣而非大量的獸相關話題。因而即便夢靨言之有理，但任何政策變更都需要有2004-2016期間數位以上活躍會員的背書方執行，以貼近正確需求及防止管理員過勞死，

----------

